# 2008 Lemond Buenos Aires



## PhilA (Aug 17, 2008)

I stopped by a bike shop in a nearby city today, where I found a new 2008 Lemond Buenos Aires being clearanced. It was a four day progressive sale where the price goes down each day. Today's price was $1399. Tomorrow if they still have it - $1099. The bike looks beautiful, and is a 57cm which might be a hair on the large side for me but it looks like I can adjust with a shorter stem. The eff tt length is pretty close to my current bike. I'm thinking of calling them first thing in the morning when they open and if they still have it doing the deal. After all it's a $2400+ bike. Just wondering if anyone has any experience with the Buenos Aires.

I did ask about warranty since this is the last of the Trek Lemonds, was told Trek will honor the warranty. Whatcha think?


----------



## lamazion (Sep 11, 2004)

That is a great deal! I love the LeMond carbon bikes and would buy one in a second for that price.


----------



## lamazion (Sep 11, 2004)

Did you get this bike? If so, post a picture!


----------



## PhilA (Aug 17, 2008)

Yep, picked it up yesterday afternoon. Got it for the sale price of $1099, I was the first to call Sunday morning when the store opened (the shop guy said at least for people were interested in it). It's actually a 2007, only difference is the color. I still need to get some pedals on it, so I haven't really ridden it yet other than around the parking lot at the shop and around the block here at home with the throwaways that were on it. Sweet machine, smooth and beautiful The finish on this thing is incredible. I also will need to get a shorter stem, it's got a rather long 110mm on it and I'm thinking a 70-80mm will fit my reach better. The shop where I bought it wasn't going to give me much of a deal on changing out the stem so I decided to just take it to my LBS (run by a friend of mine, who is also a Trek/Lemond dealer) who I'm sure will take care of me. I've got some nice new Shimano pedals and a new wireless computer on order for it too. Can't wait to get it all fitted out and put some miles on it before the cold weather sets in.


----------



## RoadCube (Nov 22, 2006)

What a deal!!! I have an 07 too and absolutely love it. The colors are nicer then the 08 but the 08 has the side adjust seat post. The bike is so comfortable Enjoy the 1/2 price ride. 

RC


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

That would have been a sweet deal at $1400. I test rode one and loved it. Enjoy.


----------



## PhilA (Aug 17, 2008)

*First Real Ride - Impressions*

Just got back from taking my first real ride. DId a 24-mile loop out in the country, over some pretty crappy roads and rolling hills. Handled very smoothly by the BA, I must say. Still doing some dialing in on the fit, had to raise the saddle again a bit but feeling better. Also flipped the stem and lowered it a couple of spacers. Still think I need about a 20mm shorter stem, but will wait a while. Had a little bit of a clicking/creaking in the head tube area, but it was windy so hard to isolate. I may have had the headset thrust a little too tight, it certainly wasn't loose. Did some adjusting after I got home.

I love the 10-speed rear. Even with the semi-compact 53-39 cranks I have more gears that I know what to do with. Remember I'm coming from an old 6x2 on a Trek 400 I've been riding since I bought it new in 1986. Big changes, in a lot of ways.

Handling is good but a little quicker than I had expected. My old Trek steel frame sport touring machine was pretty laid back for head tube angle, the Lemond is a bit steeper and I can feel it when I'm riding with one hand. But it's also just what I'm used to, and need to adjust. It certainly isn't anywhere near twitchy like a criterium bike. Pick a line in a turn and it will hold it like rails.

One thing I'm also having to adjust to more that I thought I would is the 175mm cranks. My old machine had 170's, and I am a spinner. So while I like the torque for taking off and climbing, I feel a little slow on the flats since I can't turn as quick a cadence as I'm used to. Again, my style will adjust. Even towards the end of this first ride I could tell I was getting more comfortable with the whole bike.

So far the saddle feels good, seems to fit me well and is supportive, in the right places. It'll take a 50 miler or more to put it to the real butt-test.

Tomorrow my new Shimano R540 pedals should arrive (been using my old Wellgo R-1's off my old bike, they're pretty worn). Looking forward to a longer ride on Saturday, maybe 40-50 mi.


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

Man, you got a great bike there at a insane price.
Enjoy it.


----------



## bocksta (Mar 22, 2008)

I own the same bike .I really like everything except the seat which i changed. the stitching on the sides will become a problem when you start to go for longer rides 30miles and up.
I also have the same 50/39 crank setup instead of the triple. That is a great price for a 105/ultegra carbon bike.


----------



## PhilA (Aug 17, 2008)

Got the bike all fitted out last nite. A wireless Cateye computer, and a set of Shimano PD-R540 pedals. Took a ride around the block to check out the cleat placement, I really like these pedals. Much more solid feeling and stable laterally than my old Wellgo's, and the cleats are much easier to walk in.

So I'm all ready for a good ride today, and it's raining, probably all day. And I have to leave tomorrow for a week in Las Vegas on a business trip. Guess riding my new ready-to-go bike will have to wait a week.


----------



## marknelson (Oct 18, 2007)

That is a great bike! I bought mine new in March of this year and have really enjoyed it.

Not to steal the post... but I just bought a new bike and need to sale the LeMond, if anyone is interested shot me an email. [email protected]


----------



## PhilA (Aug 17, 2008)

*Finally...*

I finally today got to take my new Buenos Aires out for the first real ride after getting it fully kitted out. A beautiful day, a smooth flat road, and a quick 21 miles. Felt great even though I haven't really ridden for 3 weeks and am just getting over 3 days of the flu.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

Congrats. A guy in our group got one not too long ago. I like the beefy look of the back of the bike when following behind it. The part where the very top of the seat stays come together. The design is nearly the same as on the new Madones


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Congrats on your new scoot! I think the red/white combo is the best looking of the Min Max series. Glad to see there is actually someone else who likes the Shimano R 540 pedals. They're great! It's so nice to be able to walk around a bit without having to make sure your health insurance is paid up! If you are in the market for new shoes, I also like the shimano MTB shoes with these pedals due to the fact that they have a much less aggressive lugged sole, so they look more like a road shoe.


----------



## needforspeedsteve (Sep 23, 2004)

I've got the same bike. I got it off ebay for $1,280 delivered a few months ago and thought that was a great deal. Looks like your deal was even better. I ended up swapping out all of the 105 components for Ultegra (via eBay - ended up costing me nothing as I was able to sell off the 105 components for pretty much what I paid for the Ultegra stuff). I can say I really don't feel any difference, except I feel better riding a full ultegra bike (marketing brain washing). My front crank was 52x39 and is now 53x39 - a small difference at top end speed. I also switched out the rear cassette with a more hill friendly 12x27. That does help a bit on the hills. I also just ordered a new set of wheels (Leo XR300's from unrealcycles.com - 1490 grams for $165-WOW). The stock Bontrager Race wheels feel a bit heavy. Overall it is a great bike. Congrats and I hope you enjoy it for many, many miles.


----------



## Swerny (Mar 4, 2008)

can I ask how tall you are PhilA ?

I was looking at a clearance Zurich at my LBS last night and the 57 looks about right for me. 

I'm 6'0" even. 

I would gladly take a BA if they had one in stock. 

Congrats on the purchase.


----------



## needforspeedsteve (Sep 23, 2004)

I know you were asking someone else but I thought I'd chime in. I have a 2007 Buenos Aires and I am 5" 10". The 55 cm fits me perfectly so I would think that the 57 cm would be your correct size for someone your height.


----------



## PhilA (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm about 5'-10", inseam is around 33". The 57cm BA is probably at the upper end of my fit range, but it works. The standover is OK, mainly due to the semi-compact design with the sloping top tube. The reach is a bit long for me, I'll compensate for that by taking about 20mm off the stem. The 55cm probably would have fit me perfectly, but since this was the only one they had for that amazing sale price, I couldn't resist. I'd think the 57cm would fit you well at 6'.

FYI, I just got back from a 52-mile ride, I've got around 250 mi on the bike now and am feeling much more comfortable on it. Sweet ride, especially on sale. Hope you get a great deal!


----------



## Swerny (Mar 4, 2008)

thanks guys!


----------



## RoadCube (Nov 22, 2006)

I am 6', long torso and short legs(31 inch inseam). 57 fits me perfect. With the flip flop stem, and sloping top tube, the bike is easy to fit. Geometry has the rider farther behind the bottom bracket. Set back may be the only issue. Go for it.
RC


----------



## Swerny (Mar 4, 2008)

thanks for the advice guys. 

Well, I picked up a 2008 Lemond Zurich yesterday at the Toronto bike show. 

The Trek Store was selling very lightly used demo bikes and I got one for what I felt was a great price. The lifetime warranty is in effect as well. 

I did my first ride today (50 km) after setting it up yesterday, and I must say the bike is a huge improvement over my Specialized Allez Elite. 

This bike is a rocket, instant accelleration, smooth ride, I really like it so far.

Still working on the setup. RoadCube, i agree that it feels you sit far back on the bike, I may have to go with a shorter stem. I tried flipping it (angled upwards) but I didn't like it.


----------



## rkb (Apr 4, 2007)

*Congrats*



ms msp said:


> thanks for the advice guys.
> 
> Well, I picked up a 2008 Lemond Zurich yesterday at the Toronto bike show.
> 
> ...


Great Job msp- I think you will love the bike. Plus the Zurich has is a little lighter frame than the BA. KBS Medfast team rides the Zurich frames on the domestic pro tour, granted theirs have a funky green paint job. 

http://www.kbsmedifast.com/equipment/


----------



## RoadCube (Nov 22, 2006)

You will luv the bike. Did you get a 57 then? Are you going to a zero set back post? My BA is sooo smooth and comfy but stiff in the BB. The head tube is kinda tall and I was having trouble with my wireless computer until I brought the magnet farther away from the hub to minimize the distance from the computer.

RC


----------



## Swerny (Mar 4, 2008)

I got the 57. 

Not sure if I need the zero set back post yet. 

Head tube is a bit tall but it's shorter than the one on my 2007 Allez (58). 

I don't know if i should just shorten the stem or try the zero post option?

Probably easier to just swap the stem. 

I will see what the shop says.


----------



## PhilA (Aug 17, 2008)

I have a riding buddy who has a Zurich and loves it. Although I think my BA is prettier...

Re: the seat post/stem. Before changing stem length you need to get in the right position over the cranks. The Lemond geometry is laid back in the seat tube, putting the saddle back further. I had to position my saddle almost all the way forward on the stock post to get the needed vertical line from my knee to the pedal axle at the 3:00 (forward) position. Once I got this settled and went thru a few more small adjustments over time due to saddle height fine tuning, I could then decide what adjustments I needed for reach, i.e. stem length. I still need to take about 20mm off the stock stem (110mm on the 57cm), haven't done that yet but will be soon.

Enjoy the ride!


----------



## Swerny (Mar 4, 2008)

I will enjoy it. 

I was fitted on a Giant TCR C1 (M/L) and the specs were very similar to the Zurich. 

Seat tube angle is identical, TT is 5 MM longer on the Zurich. 

The LBS put a 110 MM stem on the Giant to fine tune me, so same stem as the Zurich. 

The Zurich still somehow feels longer, the only big difference was the 20 MM head tube difference. 

The Giant was super sweet but out of my price range, even on sale. 

The Giant would need zero changes though, everything was top end, including a Ksyrium Elite wheelset. 

I'll eventually get a set of those for my Zurich. 

Only mods so far ar Cark Brothers Quattro pedals, Profile Design cages, Cateye Strada Cadence computer and a bell. 

One thing i did notice about my bike was that it has compact rings (50/34), which I am happy about


----------



## rkb (Apr 4, 2007)

oops my mistake- the BA and Zurich have the same frame weight (950grams),the Versailles has the 1050gram frame.


----------



## PhilA (Aug 17, 2008)

Yep that's what I thought. Man, those 100 grams make a huge difference!


----------



## BigDaddy (May 10, 2004)

*Lemond Website*

This one is still up: 

http://www.greglemond.com/


----------

